

Google is testing an arrow next to trusted queries - davidedicillo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7896006@N06/5040747038/

======
slipstream
Not testing, rolling it out as a keyboard navigation feature indicator,
enabled by default since couple days ago:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/fly-through-your-
inst...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/fly-through-your-instant-
search-results.html)

